# Suprecor & Possible Pregnancy



## Heston26 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi,

I am due to start a new cycle on day 21.

If I am pregnant by some miracle it is too early to test, can the drugs (suprecor) cause any harm?

It may be a silly question but there is still a possibilty albeit tiny that I could fall naturally.

I am really worried (stupid - I know)

Regards

Francesca


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

This has actually happened to some patients. The nasal spray did no harm, but it is important to stop it as soon as you know you are pregnant and inform your clinic who may then ask you to take Cyclogest pessaries to boost your progesterone levels to help maintain the pregnancy as the nasal spray will have reduced your natural progesterone.

Ruth


----------



## Heston26 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Ruth.

I'm actually injecting and I think I have the drug name correct?

Will it make a difference?

Francescax


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

No, theory is the same.

Ruth


----------

